

Show HN: JavaScript and Node.js Library for Universal Access to Cloud Storage - cloudrail
http://www.cloudrail.com

======
cloudrail
We released our Node.js Library and added Box.com as a connected service plus
a lot bug fixes. Open for any comments and feedback :)

